# Bga chip , blue bowl or smelting



## Williamjf77 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello all , I just got done trying to do bga chips. I incinerated, washed then ran through blue bowl. Is the consensus to go from blue bowl concentrate to acid treatment or does smelting make more sense. 

I’ve never tried smelting so I’m looking for an opportunity to try it.

Also could one take straight bga chips and drop into a molten flux and silver mix and skip the whole incinerating and washing part? Would that still give off fumes or would the molten mix just consume everything too fast.

Thanks


----------



## archeonist (Feb 9, 2020)

No that will give off very nasty fumes. The thing with pyrolising and incinration is that you decompose the epoxy and burn off the gasses. The incineration will burn the carbon to CO2 and water vapor, you are left with light colored ashes.

After bleu bowling you'll end up with gold and some copper. I don't think smelting at that stage will make much sence.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2020)

I have been tinkering with incinerated and milled chips with the blue bowl. I have found that sending the milled ash through a simple sluice first increases the efficiency of the blue bowl. The biggest problem with the blue bowl I have found is particle size of the silicon die material. The glass does not move easily in the blue bowl. To counter this, it may be better to mill a second time after sluicing to reduce the particle size of the glass material.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Feb 10, 2020)

I classified down to 60 mesh and it did good after I got the hang of it. I tried going straight to the blue bowl but the water was way too dirty to see what was going on so I did the washing and pouring off step first. 

I guess if I had 2 buckets 1 for under the bowl and another piped in with the pump in it so the water could clear up before recirculating I could go straight to the bowl after milling.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 10, 2020)

I think patnor showed his system for using a filter in the middle of the discharge container that allowed fairly clean water to flow into the half with the pump. Take a look through his Gold inside chips (black, flatpacks - not CPU) thread. I think it's in there

Dave


----------



## Smack (Feb 13, 2020)

After incineration, I tumble the material by it's self in the ball mill then sift. All the gold and ash goes through and the die and other large material are separated by the screen and onward from there.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 15, 2020)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I think patnor showed his system for using a filter in the middle of the discharge container that allowed fairly clean water to flow into the half with the pump. Take a look through his Gold inside chips (black, flatpacks - not CPU) thread. I think it's in there
> 
> Dave



This post:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=660#p254839


----------



## Williamjf77 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello everyone, hope all is well. 

Back to my blue bowl, I’m definitely having a hard time separating the gold from whatever is left. I just treated the material with nitric and I have gold and some other leftovers.
Is it safe to dissolve the gold from the other stuff or will that material dissolve some gold? Should I melt with borax and hope everything else goes into the flux and will I be able to pull out a bead? 

I’m not sure I’m using the blue bowl right. Or I just got impatient but running the tailings a second TIme still yields some heavies. I don’t have a sluice but maybe I’ll rig one up to run first


----------

